# Eddie Alvarez sig pleas?



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

My futile attemps at using photoshop have failed, So I was wondering if one of you photoshop gods could make me an Eddie Alvarez sig.

I gotta show my Alvarez love for his upcoming title bout with nick diaz.

*pics*







- right







Middle








left

*Title* Eddie Alvarez

*Sub Title* Feel the heat

*Colours* Red and Black

*Size* 400 X 200

*Avatar* No

All attemps will be repped


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Follow the template if you want your sig filled.

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/44146-mma-forum-graphics-section-request-template.html


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i dont kno if its just my computer or not but im only seeing one pic and 2 blanks


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It's not your computer. I checked the 2 links that aren't showing up and they are dead links.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

sorry everyone i got it fixed, thanks for your patience:thumbsup:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

ill have a go


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

heres one....

ps. your bottom pic was a gif so it doesnt work in photoshop


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Thanks alot man, repped


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice job Norway! I like that font


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Here you go Bish.......


----------

